# My Family Is My Life



## ilary76

*I* need to translate in LATIN the following sentence: 
"my family is my life" *C*an you help me?
*D*evo tradurre in LATINO questa frase:
"la mia famiglie è la mia vita" *M*i potete aiutare?

THANKS GRAZIE


----------



## Lamb67

Mea familia est mea vita


----------



## Stoicorum_simia

Lamb67 said:


> Mea familia est mea vita


 But _familia_ really means household and to a Roman would probably particularly imply slaves, which I guess is not the meaning intended. It's actually quite difficult to supply a word which shares every meaning of the modern 'family'. If we are thinking of the nuclear family, an adult male (for instance) would probably say 'wife and children', _uxor et liberi_.


----------



## Joca

I was wondering if "mei" (plural nominative of "meus") could be used as in Italian ("i miei") to stand for "my family." In this case, I would suggest:

Mei mihi vita. 

Which would mean: My family (is) for me (my) life.

Pronunciation: may meehee ooeetah


----------



## Stoicorum_simia

yes, this makes a very elegant solution; _mihi_ much more idiomatic than _mea_, too.


----------



## falconskid007

Meus pueri et uxores et puellae est mea vitam


----------



## brian

falconskid007 said:


> Meus pueri et uxores et puellae est mea vitam



Sorry, this isn't right.


----------



## Lamb67

Hi , what about Latin word gens, gentis,f. ?

What is its connotation ? I suppose it is about the gene- generations.


----------



## Stoicorum_simia

It means (among other things such as race, ethnicity) the family in the sense of the descent line, not immediate family members.


----------

